# Trailer help needed



## sniperbrad (Sep 7, 2009)

The trailer that came with my boat has been seriously neglected for some time. There is a huge amount of surface rust that possibly goes deeper, just haven't had a chance to get too far into it. The main things that I am looking at right now are these:

1. It only came with 2 bunks on it that were about 4' long - this is a 16' boat. 

2. The boat hangs off the trailer at the back about 2' foot (give or take a few inches).

3. The distance between the fenders is about 4" shy of the width of the bottom of my boat.

4. The bunks on the trailer are 2x4's on their side - I want to lay 2x4's flat to use as bunks, but the boat will sit too low then and will hit the fenders. 

Do I really need the fenders on the trailer? How many bunks would you recommend for this boat (1652)? I was thinking 4, just because the ones on the outside will not be able to be very long due to the design of the trailer. I will try and get some pics on here tomorrow, as I am at work right now.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Zum (Sep 7, 2009)

My boats the same size.
I have 2-2x4 about 5' long,on their side and a roller for the bow.
2 foot of overhang may be bad,especially if you have an outboard?
I hull could develope a hook,plus theres know support for the transom.
Try to get them(bunks) flush with the back of the stern.
I've seen some boats overhang the fenders,you just don't want to hit them when trailering,loading etc.
Theres should be a way to adjust the height of your bunks so they won't hit the fenders.
It's the law to have fenders here,probably where you are to.
Sounds like the trailer you have may be alittle small,you might have to add some length to the tougue.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 8, 2009)

Try to slide your winch post forward,and get the boat up on the trailer.Then build bunks that are long enough to support the transom before the hull develops a hook.Check the space between the inside of the fender and the tire.You only need an inch of tire to fender clearance.If you have room,space your fenders out with flat fender washers and longer bolts.This will allow the boat to sit lower between the fenders.Laying the bunks flat on the trailer frame shouldn't be an issue.You will need guides of some sort to keep the boat off the fenders.Check my signature below for some helpful links.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a 1652 also and I used a 4x4x8 and carpeted it. That put it above the fenders and 8' is plenty long enough. You definately need to move the boat forward on the trailer if it is sticking out the back 2'. I wouldn't remove the fenders but rather get the boat above them. Take some pics and post them here.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I personally would be putting 10 - 11 foot long bunks under it. 2 x 6 flat, probably two, but putting 4 on won't hurt anything, and overkill is always good. 

You do need to get it forward enough that the boat doesn't hang off the back. It can't be more than a couple of inches past the trailer frame, as the wood will have no structural support when it is cantilevered off the back of the frame. Unfortunately, people and boat companies like to skimp and put a trailer that is too small under the boat, so it almost always requires lengthening the tongue to get it all to fit. And, you will want a long tongue, unless you have a small garage to put it in. And, in that case, you will want a bigger garage so you could put a longer tongue. It will allow you to open your tailgate with the trailer attached, and keep the back wheels of your truck out of the water when launching. I have 5.5 feet between my tongue and winch post, and wouldn't sacrifice an inch of it. It is just too practical.


----------



## LarryA (Sep 11, 2009)

You'll probably need brackets for the bunks. mine have L shaped brackets to adjust the bunk height. Save the sides of your boat and do not remove the fenders. I also moved my winch tower forward because I have almost as much overhang as you say you have. I do have a problem with opening my trucks tailgate unless the truck and trailer are in a straight line but I can live with that. I had given thought to installing and folding coupler to extent the tongue or and extension but haven't as of now.


----------

